# Where can I find the Registrar's list of approved maximum vehicle heights?



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a 2004 Ford Excursion 4X4 with about 4" of lift. According to the formula in 540 CMR 6.00 (wheelbase X track width / 2200 = max. mechanical lift) my truck can have a lift of 4.3" (138 X 68 / 2200). I want to verify that the truck is legal with a measurement of the center of the bottom of the driver's door height but cannot find the approved maximum vehicle height as mentioned in 540 CMR 6.00 for my truck anywhere. 

I was pulled over recently where the officer measured my wheelbase and track width and told me my truck was in violation because it was more than 4.5 inches over stock. The officer did not know the approved maximum height for my vehicle and told me I'd have to visit the Registry to have my truck measured. I now have a ticket that I do not feel I should have gotten as 540 CMR 6.00 states that you take the calculated number and add 1" to it before a vehicle is in violation. I know my truck is lifted less than 5". My truck does look a lot taller than the average Excursion because the factory running boards that hang down several inches have been removed. 

Can someone please tell me the approved maximum vehicle height that would be used to measure my truck to determine if it is in violation or not? If the officer had this value I am certain I would not have been ticketed. I would like to have this information with me in the event I am stopped again so I can provide it to the officer if he does not have it. I asked a friend of mine that is a retired state trooper and he said he did not know the value and did not think that it would be known by an officer on the street. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

Why don't you drive Gravedigger down to the local registry and find out?


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

I didnt know there was a formula. I always thought it was a max of 2 inches raise and a max of 2 inches drop.


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

It's been asked and answered. Oh, and appeal twice please!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Ask CMPSA for the list regarding the lights.


----------

